# BSOD - STOP:0x0000007E(0xC0000005,...)



## Kaybee77700 (Jun 9, 2008)

What is this message telling me? I have pretty much abandoned this computer and use an older, slower one because I can't solve this problem. 

How do I get any kind of dump to display after getting a BSOD message? And if I had a dump, what does it tell me about the problem?

I have reinstalled Win XP Pro, hoping this would go away. Ubuntu runs, so I don't think it's the hardware.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run
chkdsk /r
you need to post any error messages in full


----------



## Kaybee77700 (Jun 9, 2008)

Full message:
STOP: 0x0000007E(0xC0000005,0x804E5E5F,0xF78CABBC, 0xF78CA8B8)


----------



## Rob 1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Go into my computer, click on C drive, then Windows folder.

Look for the folder for minidumps. Upload a couple of them and post the link here, and i'll
open them up for you.


----------



## Kaybee77700 (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't get far enough in to see the directory and find a dump.

As Windows starts to load, I repetitively use ctl-alt-del to interrupt, and Task Manager displays processes that are still loading when the bsod occurs.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

we need all the writing with the numbers we are looking for something like
ntfs.sys or nv4dll 
these are the things that point ot the cause of the problem
7e is mostly hard drive or ram but without the rest of the message we can only guess


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

To see minidumps, click on 'Start' button, go to 'Run...' and type minidump and press Enter...
Post minidump so we can see what seems to be the problem...
On Microsoft Site:

Incompatible video adapter drivers.
A damaged device driver or system service.

Did you do chkdsk /r ???
But post system specs like dai says...
Hope this will help you mate...


----------



## Kaybee77700 (Jun 9, 2008)

Couldn't get far enough into Windows to use any commands. Even DOS failed when the op sys choked.

memtest86 in ubuntu shows LOTS of errors. I think the problem is RAM. When the test is done (18 hours so far), I hope it gives me a clue. Otherwise, I'll test all 6 combinations of my four 1GB chips to find out which failed. 

I built this computer two years ago with an eye to the future. Unfortunately, RAM was much more expensive then. At least I have more than enough RAM for my purposes, even if I have to remove 2.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you rum memtest on 1 stick at a time by putting it on disk and then booting from the disk


----------

